# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Опасная уязвимость с годовым стажем до сих пор угрожает WordPress

## olejah

Серьезная уязвимость движка WordPress, которая оставалась непропатченной целый год, угрожает бесчисленным сайтам, которые работают на этой CMS. Об этом сообщил исследователь в области безопасности Сэм Томас из компании Secarma.

О наличии такой серьезной бреши Томас сообщил в ходе конференции BSides, посвященной кибербезопасности.

Специалист заявил, что злоумышленники используют PHP-фреймворк WordPress, что может привести к полной компрометации системы.

В случае если на домене разрешена загрузка файлов, атакующий может загрузить файл миниатюры для запуска действий с этим файлов посредством «phar://». А эксплойт, в свою очередь, использует недостатки eXternal Entity (XXE — XML) и Server Side Request Forgery (SSRF), которые вызывают десериализацию в коде платформы.

Эти недостатки, изначально не такие опасные, могут стать одной из ступеней к более серьезным атакам, в ходе которых злоумышленник может удаленно запустить код.

Как объясняет исследователь, основной уязвимости еще даже не присвоен идентификатор CVE, она находится в функции wp_get_attachment_thumb_file в файле /wpincludes/post.php. Ошибка может быть использована, когда атакующий получает контроль над параметром, используемым в вызове «file_exists».

WordPress используется миллионами веб-ресурсов, следовательно, у этой уязвимости очень хорошие шансы поразить огромное количество жертв, если киберпреступники будут использовать ее в «дикой природе».

Как заявили в Secarma, разработчиков CMS поставили в известность еще в феврале 2017 года. Однако до сих пор надлежащих мер так и не было принято. Технические детали уязвимости доступны по этой ссылке.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

